# Ramset/Hilti ?



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking to upgrade in a powder actuated gun.

Need to anchor 2X's in concrete and I beams (steel). Every website I go to doesn't tell me if they work in steel.

I've used plenty of 'em. The ones that load strips seem to misfire, always ended up with strips with a couple unfired rounds. Some are made for high production which I have no use for. 

Any reviews out there?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

We use the Hilti DX 450, has a little dial so you can get the right amount of power for what you are fastening to. We have used it into new concrete, old concrete and steel I beams. Pretty quiet, too. Which surprised me. The Simpson one we were using was really loud, and in an enclosed area left your ears ringing if you forget your ear protection. It does misfire sometimes, my boss got it used, so I warrant that to a misaligned driving pin or something. When I misfire, I just advance the strip to the next shot. And ya know, after a while you are left with a bunch of strips with 1 or 2 shots in them. They are pretty easy to pop out. So at lunch every few weeks, I will sit there and make new strips out of the misfires, if they misfire again, I consider them a dud and throw it in the bin.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm a Hilti guy myself for these tools, I do own both Hilti and Simpson and previously had Ramset and must say Hilti is by far the superior of them all. I use the DX 460, it's actually quiet compared to others when you are 'shooting' it. I also found Hilti is the best for fastening to steel I beams


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulie, the only gun to get is the DX460 but you are gonna drop a K on her. I got a DX351 and a 460, the 351 is only good for 1-7/8" but has special attachments for wire hangers. If I were to only have one it would be a 460.

The 36 is a single shot version...spend the couple extra bucks for the 460...if you wanna spend less get a ramset.

Brutus I think the 450 is disco, are you using old strips I almost NEVER get a dud booster.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the Cobra Ramset. Cost me about $200. As little as I use ramsets, it was worth saving the extra $400-600+ vs a hilti.

If this is something I would use frequently, I would definitely go Hilti. But for the few times I need to shoot down a P/T plate (not tapcon), or what have you, it does just fine.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the hiliti dx36 is the best to have because you need to keep them clean and oiled and its very easy to take completly apart and clean and oil it up in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Paulie, the only gun to get is the DX460 but you are gonna drop a K on her. I got a DX351 and a 460, the 351 is only good for 1-7/8" but has special attachments for wire hangers. If I were to only have one it would be a 460.
> 
> The 36 is a single shot version...spend the couple extra bucks for the 460...if you wanna spend less get a ramset.
> 
> Brutus I think the 450 is disco, are you using old strips I almost NEVER get a dud booster.


 
We use the strips. 10 shots per. Boss man gets them from prime fasteners. 

We also have another powder actuated tool, the brand escapes me right now. But it never misfires using the same strips, which is why I think the Hilti has a misalinged driving pin.


----------

